# Feral cats with a slingshot?



## Bushcrafter666

I have been give the opportunity to shoot some feral cats on someones land. just wondering if anyone would have any objection to me uploading photos of the hunt on this site as i know a lot of keep cats as pets and i don't want to offend anyone.


----------



## Lacumo

Just my own personal feelings, but...

I think posting pix of dead cats would likely carry some potentially very negative PR along with it. I don't care myself, but I think the cat lovers (and pet lovers in general) might very well explode in a tsunami of negative reaction. Between PETA and all the rest of the many (IMO sometimes mindless) groups like them around today, I think dead cat pix could give rise to a backlash of negative outrage against the slingshot community and hobby. I think it could be very counter-productive and serve to villianize all of us who enjoy shooting slingshots. I can see us all being pictured as a bunch of murderers of helpless, big-eyed puppies and adorable, innocent fuzzy kittens who probably kill caged parakeets and lovebirds when we're not busy killing puppies and kittens. I would be very cautious about underestimating the negative reaction to dead cat pix.

I understand that you're talking about feral annoyance cats. I understand that these cats may (or may not?) be environmentally destructive or disease-carrying, that they may be preying on people's own household pets or other valued species. Unfortunately, if a bad PR tidal wave gets going, none of those things may have any meaning.

In the interests of not shooting our community and our hobby in the foot, I think it'd be a good idea to not post pix of dead cats.


----------



## Imperial

dont do it ! theres a lot of p.c. fall out that can happen and p.e.t.a. will have a wet dream with this forum if you posted pics. for strays i use paintballs. i first shoot warning shots underneath them or on a wall behind them. after a while they get the hint. theres a stray dog still around here that when he walks on the sidewalk in front of the house, he will literally walk across the street to avoid walking in front of the house. so yeah, dog or cat, they will learn after some warning shots and a shot to the rump.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

Yeah no cats bro you can dm to me and the setup I have taken them before to if you would like to know what I used but dnt post any pics man that would mess this little community up sorry


----------



## treefork

No dead cat pics !


----------



## Charles

I am not a fan of felis domesticus the way most people keep them. Even so called "tame" ones wreak a large toll on the song bird population. Here in the city they are often at the birds on my bird feeder. And feral cats have done major damage on ground nesting game bird populations. Feral cats pooping in the Victoria watershed and spreading toxoplasmosis is the reason Victoria now adds chlorine to the water supply. When I was farming, feral cats frequently killed my chickens, and I witnessed them going after newborn lambs on pasture while the ewe was still incapacitated during birth. And the provincial sheep specialist (when we had one) advised me to kill every cat I saw, as they are the primary vector for toxoplasmosis in sheep, according to him.

Soooo, having said all that, I have to agree that posting pictures of dead cats would be a PR nightmare. Please do not do it. As far as I am concerned, I would urge you to kill as many feral cats as you can, but just do not post pictures of them on this forum.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I agree with Charles. Feral cats are very bad news and I encourage you to kill as many as you can, but please post the pictures somewhere else, like maybe FaceBook where you can watch the Bambi lovers' heads explode.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

I am about as open as it comes to any dead animals but I would not post a pic of it I know it would have a bad back lash.


----------



## TLG_Catapults

Why shoot cats, without feral cats or what us Americans like to call " alley cats " , the rat population would be 3 times as much as it is now , and that's everywhere they exist. And honestly you don't know if there feral from who is , lots of folks let there cats roan the streets and come back for feeding , because cats always come back.


----------



## Imperial

is it cat meme time ?


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Getting back to the question I thought you were going to ask. cats are tough critters. If you;re going to go after them with a slingshot, you will need heavy lead balls and a bit of speed. I would say at least .44 lead and 200 fps.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

50 cal long drag a take em easy 50 inch draw


----------



## rockslinger

I'd say "don't" !


----------



## flipgun

I mind.


----------



## hashbrown

Well, stray cats are a big problem where I live. They have killed our chickens in the past. I have no sad emotions or anything when I see a dead one. If you guys treat them like pests such as rats, I'd say it's fine to post pics.


----------



## Sharpshooter II

12-16mm lead should sort them out


----------



## August West

dankungmaster said:


> Why shoot cats, without feral cats or what us Americans like to call " alley cats " , the rat population would be 3 times as much as it is now , and that's everywhere they exist. And honestly you don't know if there feral from who is , lots of folks let there cats roan the streets and come back for feeding , because cats always come back.


Lots more info a google search away.

http://retrieverman.net/2010/12/02/feral-cats-cause-17-billion-in-damages-to-bird-populations/


----------



## August West

And another thing, if the cats belong to someone then that someone should not let the cats free roam, they do too much damage. I love my cat but if she is on someone else's property damaging property or wildlife then I have to accept what the consequences may be. I agree it is just the cat's nature and that is why I blame the owners. It is well known and documented the damage that free roaming dogs and cats can do whether they are feral or pets.

I am not advocating anything here and will not comment on this post anymore, however I know how I handle free roaming cats.

EDIT: Forgot to say there is no way in **** I would take pictures or even remotely consider posting them on a public forum...period!!!!


----------



## slingshooterPT

I kill 3 feral cats with 12mm lead and 20 mm single straight cut bands with 45 inch draw, but I agree with the other members: do not post pictures!!

Feral cats here in Portugal are also a big problem, they go wild and kill all the rabbits,jackrabits and all kinds of birds in hunting lands, for me they are worst than foxes...

SSPT...


----------



## lexlow

dam, another post with wisdom and understanding running through it 

valid points all round ;-)


----------



## Charles

dankungmaster said:


> Why shoot cats, without feral cats or what us Americans like to call " alley cats " , the rat population would be 3 times as much as it is now , and that's everywhere they exist. And honestly you don't know if there feral from who is , lots of folks let there cats roan the streets and come back for feeding , because cats always come back.


A lot depends on the type of rat. Baltimore, MD, has had a huge population of Norway rats (also known as sewer rats) for many, many years. At least during the 60s, every year several babies were killed in their cribs by these creatures. They had little or no fear of humans nor of cats. Cats would not attack an adult Norway rat, as the rat was almost as big as the cat and a lot tougher. Cats would sometimes take a juvenile rat, but almost never an adult. According to studies that were carried out, cat predation had no apparent impact on the rat population there.

http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0005794

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Arber

dankungmaster said:


> Why shoot cats, without feral cats or what us Americans like to call " alley cats " , the rat population would be 3 times as much as it is now , and that's everywhere they exist. And honestly you don't know if there feral from who is , lots of folks let there cats roan the streets and come back for feeding , because cats always come back.


I don't know man, here in NYC some rats are bigger and stronger than cats.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

Charles said:


> dankungmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why shoot cats, without feral cats or what us Americans like to call " alley cats " , the rat population would be 3 times as much as it is now , and that's everywhere they exist. And honestly you don't know if there feral from who is , lots of folks let there cats roan the streets and come back for feeding , because cats always come back.
> 
> 
> 
> A lot depends on the type of rat. Baltimore, MD, has had a huge population of Norway rats (also known as sewer rats) for many, many years. At least during the 60s, every year several babies were killed in their cribs by these creatures. They had little or no fear of humans nor of cats. Cats would not attack an adult Norway rat, as the rat was almost as big as the cat and a lot tougher. Cats would sometimes take a juvenile rat, but almost never an adult. According to studies that were carried out, cat predation had no apparent impact on the rat population there.
> 
> http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0005794
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
Click to expand...

i think thats what i used to shoot of the warfs in france they were big and bad @88.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Arber said:


> dankungmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why shoot cats, without feral cats or what us Americans like to call " alley cats " , the rat population would be 3 times as much as it is now , and that's everywhere they exist. And honestly you don't know if there feral from who is , lots of folks let there cats roan the streets and come back for feeding , because cats always come back.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know man, here in NYC some rats are bigger and stronger than cats.
Click to expand...

Yeah, and some of them are in city government just like everywhere else.. :rofl:


----------



## August West

I shot one in Iraq that was 14" from nose to tail. I used to use NVGs to shoot them at night with my slingshot, with a little bait and in the dark they were fearless.


----------



## TLG_Catapults

Charles said:


> dankungmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why shoot cats, without feral cats or what us Americans like to call " alley cats " , the rat population would be 3 times as much as it is now , and that's everywhere they exist. And honestly you don't know if there feral from who is , lots of folks let there cats roan the streets and come back for feeding , because cats always come back.
> 
> 
> 
> A lot depends on the type of rat. Baltimore, MD, has had a huge population of Norway rats (also known as sewer rats) for many, many years. At least during the 60s, every year several babies were killed in their cribs by these creatures. They had little or no fear of humans nor of cats. Cats would not attack an adult Norway rat, as the rat was almost as big as the cat and a lot tougher. Cats would sometimes take a juvenile rat, but almost never an adult. According to studies that were carried out, cat predation had no apparent impact on the rat population there.http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0005794Cheers .... Charles
Click to expand...

I've witnessed stray cats team up on huge.rats and then share it with each other , in the winter my pet cat catches mice in my house but she won't eat it she just takes it outside and leaves it .


----------



## Blackbriar

Personally, I detest cats, so I'd encourage you to kill every one of them ! HOWEVER, there is absolutely no point in giving ignorant opponents, tree - huggers and anti - hunting idiots in general any more reason to complain, so PLEASE don't post pix !

Having said that, HAPPY SHOOTING !


----------



## Blackbriar

dankungmaster said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dankungmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why shoot cats, without feral cats or what us Americans like to call " alley cats " , the rat population would be 3 times as much as it is now , and that's everywhere they exist. And honestly you don't know if there feral from who is , lots of folks let there cats roan the streets and come back for feeding , because cats always come back.
> 
> 
> 
> A lot depends on the type of rat. Baltimore, MD, has had a huge population of Norway rats (also known as sewer rats) for many, many years. At least during the 60s, every year several babies were killed in their cribs by these creatures. They had little or no fear of humans nor of cats. Cats would not attack an adult Norway rat, as the rat was almost as big as the cat and a lot tougher. Cats would sometimes take a juvenile rat, but almost never an adult. According to studies that were carried out, cat predation had no apparent impact on the rat population there.http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0005794Cheers .... Charles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've witnessed stray cats team up on huge.rats and then share it with each other , in the winter my pet cat catches mice in my house but she won't eat it *she just takes it outside and leaves it .*
Click to expand...

Maybe she's taken pity on the strays ?


----------



## AmmoMike

I'd have to go with no pics ! Don't wanna end up like Mike Vick. Its's not on same level as dog fighting(I don't think) but if someone decides to go after you... Your life would never be the same!
Thnx for asking other opinions first, Mike


----------



## D.Nelson

If I were to kill a feral cat, I would rather use my .22 airgun for supurb shot placement, would prefer a .25 however, but man those are spendy.

I personally wouldnt ever kill a cat, I guess thats why there are people like you to do it. I am not bashing it, mind you, I do think the population needs to be controlled.

But, a big NO to pictures of dead cats. Bad for the sport.


----------



## Imperial

huh ? i thought his original question was as to whether or not post pics of dead cats.


----------



## TLG_Catapults

Imperial said:


> huh ? i thought his original question was as to whether or not post pics of dead cats.


Ikr


----------



## Performance Catapults

What's the chances a rat lover stumbling across this?


----------



## Bushcrafter666

Ok won't be posting any pic's thanks for all the reply's.

To asking about the slingshot set up: The bands are 50Lb draw and the ammo's 20mm lead not sure what the FPS is but it's already dispatched two cats.

To those asking why shoot the cats: We had 2 feral cat which were no problem and were great for keeping down the rodents but we now have over 15 and there killing everything they can.

Why did i want to post pics? because i thought some people might want to see them and people are posting pics of other animals they've shot, i don't like seeing pics of dead animals but i do allot of hunting and like seeing other peoples setups. and thought others might want to see pics of my little hunting adventures/pest control .


----------

